

Climate Change and the Integrity of Science - mmphosis
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/328/5979/689

======
thribbler
>The good news is that smart and effective actions are possible

I'm not sure how relevant this is but my impression is that many or most
environmentalists oppose both nuclear power and research into geo-engineering.

------
montanalow
I for one welcome our new scientific overlords

------
DanielBMarkham
_...Many recent assaults on climate science and, more disturbingly, on climate
scientists by climate change deniers are typically driven by special interests
or dogma..._

Applied generally, this is called discounting the competition -- whatever he
says he has his own reasons for saying it.

Applied specifically, this is called an ad hominem attack - we do not need to
listen to him because his is some bad label.

Sure, there are cases where the competition is lying and the man is paid off
by the industry. But the point is that if you can't reason out their arguments
for yourself -- if you need somebody labeling people before you ever hear them
-- then either the subject is not worthy -- or you aren't.

